# My Budgie & Cockatiel!



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

My Budgie Lenny is about 10 this year hes lovely and the toy hes on is his all time favorite , and Pepsi im not to sure i think shes nearly a year old. we havent had her long and she is still extremely shy.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

2 more pictures of Lenny & Pepsi -looks pretty how shes got dots on her back from the sun light


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

They look great...Don't forget..hundreds of cockatiels escape never to be seen again every year.They're experts at spotting an open window in summer.And if you put your birds outside on a nice day...twist a bit of wire round the doors for safety.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

ah right thankyou


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww lovely photos, i have a soft spot for cockateils they are so often disregarded and yet they have as much personality as the bigger parrots , often laugh at mine


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Yeah they are and thanks


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

a few more photos!


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

poohdog said:


> They look great...Don't forget..hundreds of cockatiels escape never to be seen again every year.They're experts at spotting an open window in summer.And if you put your birds outside on a nice day...twist a bit of wire round the doors for safety.


What is the name of the second bird in the first row of the image.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

which photo?

Lenny is the budgie.
and Pepsi is the cockatiel


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Aw your Budgie looks just like my old one! She lived to 16 years old. 

Great photos


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi, 
the birds are smashing. my gran used to take her budgie all around the house with her with, joey, budgie, sitting on her shoulder , while he whistled the theme from william tell. ttfn


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

I really want to get it. Please give more specification.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

feathered bird lover said:


> hi,
> the birds are smashing. my gran used to take her budgie all around the house with her with, joey, budgie, sitting on her shoulder , while he whistled the theme from william tell. ttfn


awwww bless, Lenny can be very tame bless him hes very special!
awww your grans budgie sounds lovely 



> I really want to get it. Please give more specification.


You get buy Budgies & cockatiels from pet shops.

Heres 2 more of Lenny, on Georgias toy 
& one of Pepsi


----------



## sallysqueak (Apr 19, 2011)

They're beautiful :thumbup: Look like lovely healthy happy birds


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

^
Thankyou


----------



## Luckster100 (Aug 30, 2011)

I only have experience with cockatiels and budgies and they are both wonderful birds to bring joy into your life I recently experienced the death of a cockatiel and budgie and was crushed:crying: i currently own no birds only a rabbi:smile5:t and plan to get a lovebird in september


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Awwww yeah its heartbreaking when they do pass away!

Its very upsetting!

awww love birds are lovely!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

hi coral ,
i love your birds... very much .. i keep aslo have budgies ...please feel free..... to pop on to my profile.... and look at my pics ..:thumbup:..


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Hey thankyou 

Your budgies are lovely!

they make great pets dont they?


----------



## lperry82 (May 9, 2011)

You have such beautiful birds :001_tt1:
Im a real sucker for cockatiels as i have 8


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

thanks, and awwwww they are lovely birds


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

some pictures of Lenny


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Pepsi !!


----------

